# Discovery's Dirty Jobs w/Mike Rowe



## Chris (Jan 2, 2008)

Dirty Jobs : Discovery Channel

Anyone else watch this? I ended up watching 5 episodes in a row last night, until 3 in the damn morning.  I think it's great.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jan 2, 2008)

It's damned entertaining. I got sucked into a marathon once and watched it for like 6 hours.


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike's attitude definitely adds to the show's quality. My son loves that show, to. That and Mythbusters are his favs.


----------



## Leon (Jan 2, 2008)

i love that show!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jan 2, 2008)

I watch this show EVERY TIME i workout. He's funny as fuck. 

This and mythbusters > *


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2008)

Popsyche said:


> Mike's attitude definitely adds to the show's quality.



 The dude's just fun as hell to watch.


----------



## noodles (Jan 2, 2008)

I like the show so much that I'm seriously considering picking up whatever they have on DVD. Mike is an awesome host. 

He's also doing voiceover work for the History Channel International, and used to be a baritone in the Baltimore Opera.


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Show... I watch it all the time. Mike Rowe is a talented guy. He was an opera singer for a while... and he's does the voice overs for _Deadliest Catch_, and _How It's Made_, on the Discovery Channel.

_
/dave types faster than me._


----------



## noodles (Jan 2, 2008)

He's doing How It's Made now? Sweet, that is my favorite attention defecit show. 

I thought he didn't do Deadliest Catch, though--something about time slots and over-exposure was all I heard. I know he did the end of season interview/discussion/drinking with all the captains.


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2008)

He has that same "Yeah, this is pretty ridiculous" tone here.


----------



## Chris (Jan 2, 2008)

Blooper reel:


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

noodles said:


> He's doing How It's Made now? Sweet, that is my favorite attention defecit show.
> 
> I thought he didn't do Deadliest Catch, though--something about time slots and over-exposure was all I heard. I know he did the end of season interview/discussion/drinking with all the captains.



Yup... He's done all the _Deadliest Catch_ show narration. 2 or 3 seasons... and he did _How it's Made_, back when it used to be the Science Channel. _How's it's Made_ is an old show.
I think he's also done _American Chopper_, as well.


----------



## noodles (Jan 2, 2008)

Steve said:


> Yup... He's done all the _Deadliest Catch_ show narration. 2 or 3 seasons... and he did _How it's Made_, back when it used to be the Science Channel. _How's it's Made_ is an old show.
> I think he's also done _American Chopper_, as well.



Ah, so I guess he just didn't do the first season of Deadliest Catch. I've been watching How It's Made forever, but it was always someone else.

&#34;How It's Made&#34; (1999) - Full cast and crew


----------



## Jason (Jan 2, 2008)

I love this show.. When they did the catfish noodling.. Ya thats were my dad lives


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jan 2, 2008)

i have watched this show for a few years, mike is great, he also does some voice overs for ufc, on the ufc reality show. I dont think he does how its made, i'm pretty sure its someone else.


----------



## Jason (Jan 2, 2008)

> [edit] Narration work
> In addition to Dirty Jobs, Rowe's work for Discovery now includes narrating for American Chopper, American Hot Rod, and Deadliest Catch, as well as other Discovery specials and series. Rowe hosted the Discovery Channel's annual "Shark Week" in 2006, along with hosting the special "You Spoof Discovery", which as the title suggests, poked fun at some of the popular series on the Discovery Channel's lineup. On Dirty Jobs, Rowe frequently mocks his seeming omnipresence on Discovery Channel; when a segment on firefighting and salvage was unable to be completed in a single day, he assured his firefighter host that he would "send over the MythBusters ... maybe the American Chopper boys ... [to finish the job]"
> 
> Other narration work includes Drydock: A Cruise Ship Reborn, Southern Steel, Powertool Drag Racing, Scavengers Rock (Animal Planet), and other Discovery specials and series, such as You Spoof Discovery, an amateur parody video special.[5]
> ...


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 2, 2008)

noodles said:


> I like the show so much that I'm seriously considering picking up whatever they have on DVD. Mike is an awesome host.



Dave - talk to me first.


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

noodles said:


> Ah, so I guess he just didn't do the first season of Deadliest Catch. I've been watching How It's Made forever, but it was always someone else.
> 
> "How It's Made" (1999) - Full cast and crew



My bad. Sorry.


----------



## noodles (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt Crooks said:


> Dave - talk to me first.



I wish Dawn would have talked to you before buying me that Shark Week boxed set.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 2, 2008)

this show is the bomb  they even have that goat milk cheese one for JJ (there's a little girl in it) lol


----------



## Matt Crooks (Jan 2, 2008)

noodles said:


> I wish Dawn would have talked to you before buying me that Shark Week boxed set.



Thank her for my bonus


----------



## noodles (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 2, 2008)

What can I say? I love that show too, and like most, largely because of Mike. He's a funny fucking dude.


Man, I wish I could land a voice over job.  I have one of the best announcer voices around. How do these dudes do it?


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Man, I wish I could land a voice over job.  I have one of the best announcer voices around. How do these dudes do it?








+



=


----------



## keithb (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not the only one addicted to Dirty Jobs


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

keithb said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one addicted to Dirty Girls


----------



## 7slinger (Jan 2, 2008)

I just got back from Hawaii, and made a stop at one of the spots dirty jobs did an episode, "Mountain Thunder Coffee" in Kona, Hawaii...it was pretty cool


----------



## budda (Jan 3, 2008)

he is pretty freakin crazy if ya ask me lol

and mythbusters ftw. kari (sp???) is fuckin hawt


----------



## TomAwesome (Jan 3, 2008)

I like that show! He's a great host. Not as great a singer, though... I didn't know he was on How It's Made! That's neat.



budda said:


> and mythbusters ftw. kari (sp???) is fuckin hawt



She's the redhead, right? I'd take that back home with me.


----------



## Zepp88 (Jan 3, 2008)

It's a pretty cool show. Mike also does the intro stuff to Ghost Hunters.


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 3, 2008)

TOP SHOW......  
i watch it whenever i can


----------



## Azyiu (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, this is quite an interesting show I must say. This and the *Deadliest Catch *are two of my fav shows on the Discovery.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 6, 2008)

I love this show as well as How It's Made -good shows.


----------



## thedownside (Jan 6, 2008)

this and deadliest catch are one of me and the gf's favorite shows


----------



## Azyiu (Jan 6, 2008)

thedownside said:


> this and deadliest catch are one of me and the gf's favorite shows



Oh yeah!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Jan 7, 2008)

i watched a couple episodes on demand the other day....there was one where he visited a makeup artist and got turned into a zombie \m/


----------



## Chris (Jan 10, 2008)

It's on right now.


----------



## noodles (Jan 10, 2008)

I record every new episode. DVR and HDTV.


----------



## B Lopez (Jan 10, 2008)

Shawn said:


> I love this show as well as How It's Made -good shows.



How It's Made is so damn boring yet so mesmerizing


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 10, 2008)

Chris said:


> Dirty Jobs : Discovery Channel
> 
> Anyone else watch this? I ended up watching 5 episodes in a row last night, until 3 in the damn morning.  I think it's great.



 I love that show Mike is really funny!!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jan 10, 2008)

Shawn said:


> I love this show as well as How It's Made -good shows.



 How its made is cool too. I really like the episode from the Godin guitar factory. It was really cool.


----------

